# Sub Class 820



## Catherinenick (Dec 17, 2010)

Hello

Good to see you, all.

I am a new member for this site. 

I want to know about " Class UK Provisional Resident Sub Class 820 Visa granted 

on 4 June 2009." Now, can I change to Permanent Resident Visa ?

If anyone know about that, please reply to me. Thanks alot.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Could you describe your situation in more detail. An 820 appears to be a temporary spouse visa.

Partner Visa: Onshore Temporary and Permanent (Subclasses 820 and 801)

Do you have another application in processing with DIAC?



Catherinenick said:


> Hello
> 
> Good to see you, all.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zultan (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi, if you were granted a 820 visa on 4 June 2009 you won't be eligible for an 801 permanent partner visa until 4 June 2011. DIAC will write to you a couple of months before this date and tell you what you need to do next.


----------



## Catherinenick (Dec 17, 2010)

*About my visa*

Thanks for ur reply, Amaslam.

How do u know about my detail? For this moment or the whole situation?

At the moment, I'm in my country (Burma) and my husband is in Canada, Vancouver.
He will stay at least 6 months in there. So, can I go back to OZ or I have to stay in my country? Actually is I want to go back and finish my English hours at AMES. And also want to find the job and do something. The main thing I would like to know about is ' what am I supposed to do now? ' Help me please !:help:

I can't think properly and wanna cry. :confused2: :Cry:

Thanks again.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

I think you should be able to come back on your 801 visa, is it still valid?

I don't think your partner needs to be in AU while you are on a valid 801. I think however once you are applying for the 820 there might be a need to show that you are living together as husband and wife.



Catherinenick said:


> Thanks for ur reply, Amaslam.
> 
> How do u know about my detail? For this moment or the whole situation?
> 
> ...


----------



## Catherinenick (Dec 17, 2010)

I don't know about 801 visa, coz they gave me only 820 visa. Yes, we did stay together since from 2008 until now as husband and wife. We separated only 4 months coz of his job. If my husband wasn't there, I can't go back to OZ? So, what shall I do next?


----------



## Zultan (Aug 4, 2009)

So if I understand it - since getting the temporary spouse visa (820), despite remaining as a couple you and your husband are living in seperate countries for work and study reasons?

What evidence can you show that the relationship is ongoing? And where will you both be in June 2011 - when DIAC will reassess your application with a view to giving you a permanent spouse visa (801)?


----------



## Busyte (May 19, 2009)

Hi,

If you have a valid visa to live in Australia, you can go and live there without your husband. It really does not matter where he is.

I also have a partner visa and I can come and go as I want.

BUT, when you apply for a permanent visa, because your visa was given because of a relationship, you'll need to prove you are still together. Or you might have your visa refused and you'll need to leave Australia.

On a completely different perspective, I would want to live where my husband was/is to keep the family together.
Long distance relationships are known for being very risky.

Good luck!!!


----------



## Catherinenick (Dec 17, 2010)

Hi Zultan

I think you have wrong understanding to me. Coz before I've got the visa 820, we stayed together as husband and wife. We lived in our country and tried for the visa to go to Oz. At first, they gave me some kind of visa which is valid only 9 months in Oz. As soon as I've got that visa we went to Oz and lived together in there as husband and wife. Within 9 months they gave me this 820 visa. This visa was granted on 4th June 09. All the time we lived together before I went back to my country. I went back on 6th August 2010 and staying until now. So, we separated nearly 5 months. 

We sent the mails and sometimes he called me. As you ask me at June 2011, I also want to know can we meet or not. Coz his job is difficult to explain exactly. That's why I don't know what should I do next. If, at that time he can't come back to me, ??? I don't want to think like that.


----------



## Catherinenick (Dec 17, 2010)

Hi Busyte

Thanks for your advice. 

Yes, you are right. I already asked from embassy. But I need to think seriously for June 2011. If my husband can't come back at that time, what can happen to me? That's why I'm scare to go back to Oz. Pls wish for me, I totally don't want the bad luck. And also I don't want to stay in my country coz of the government. At the moment, I'm crying and praying everyday.


----------



## Busyte (May 19, 2009)

Hi,

Do you have where to live in Australia?
Can you get a job?
Or can you get a temporary visa to join your husband in Canada?
Think about all the options.

Good luck!
Best wishes and I hope you have a lovely New Year


----------



## Catherinenick (Dec 17, 2010)

*Reply to Busyte*



Busyte said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do you have where to live in Australia?
> Can you get a job?
> ...



Hi Busyte

I live in Melbourne, and you?
Yes, I can. Why?
Temporary visa for what? I can't understand what you mean. Can you explain to me? Yes, I'm thinking which is the best option for me.

Thanks for your wishes and wish you happy & healthy in this new year.


----------



## Busyte (May 19, 2009)

Catherinenick said:


> Hi Busyte
> 
> I live in Melbourne, and you?
> Yes, I can. Why?
> ...


Hi Catherinenick,

It's not us you need to talk to and decide all of this, it's with your husband/partner.

Is Australia going to be your permanent home?
If the answer is yes, maybe it's a good idea to make sure you keep your visa, as it's so much hard work and expensive to get a new one.
And if you have how to support yourself in Australia and a place to live, maybe you have the option of living there and wait for hubby to finnish his temporary work in Canada.

On the other hand I personally would want to be where my husband was. For the sake of keeping the family together.
I'm originally from the South of Europe (Portugal), and maybe people are a bit different over there, I'm not sure . So take this with a grain of salt.
But all long distance relationships I've known in my lifetime had serious problems, some of them didn't survive, especially when couples had to live apart for long periods of time.
So try to keep separation to when strickly necessary.

Consider this issues:

How long is hubby staying in Canada?
How soon could I join him with a valid visa?
Where would we live?
Could I work in Canada?
Does he want me to join him in Canada? 
Do I want to join him there?

Is Canada just temporary and our permanent home is going to be Australia?
Is my visa valid?
What does hubby want to do? He would like me to join him in Canada or go to Australia and wait for him there?
I do I want to do?
Do I want to live in Australia alone, or join him in Canada?

See Catherinenick, this is not really anything any of us here in forum can decide. Its you. Both of you.
You know your lives and your reality and you decide what is best for you.

Best wishes and happy new year!


----------



## Catherinenick (Dec 17, 2010)

*reply to Busyte*

Hello Busyte..

Sorry for my late reply coz of my country's internet connection. 

I know Australia is the best country in the world. That's why, at first we are thinking we will stay forever in there. After he found the new job in Canada, he changed his mind. He said to me, 'That job is his dream. That's why he want to do in there. As for me go back to my country and stay with my parents. When he finish his job, he will come and pick me up. During this moment, I have to wait for him. ' He don't want to let me stay in Oz alone coz he's worrying for me. If he will let me stay in there, I can do the job and look after myself. 

I really don't know how long he will stay in there. At the moment, he's in Army Camp for 6 months training. He didn't contact with me over a month now. I'm so worry and crying everyday. :Cry: Except that I can do nothing. I don't know how to contact with him. I sent so many mails but didn't reply to me. And also I tried to call his phones but switched off. I left the messages in the voice box but he never ring me back. :noidea:

With what conditions, good or bad I want to stay next to him every second. If he want me to join with him in Canada, I'm ready to go there. But he never talk to me like that. As for me, wherever he go I want to be with him. I would like to follow him. At first, he's not like that. I can't think why he's changing on me. We love each other so much and we want to be forever. Now, I think my heart is already broken in so many pieces. I'm praying every night for my husband and he can come back to me in hurry. ray:

Yes, you are right! Differences between us is not a bit. Food, language, culture, living style, .... and so on. But these all are nothing for me, I can survive. Within 2 years, I tried the best I can. But now, I can't. I have no energy and can't eat, can't sleep, can't move, can't go, too much can't.... At the moment, he's interesting only his job. I doesn't want to give the pressure and make him upset, sad, or any other feelings. In my mind, full with so much love for him. That's why whatever he said to me, I said 'yes'. I never ever against to him. 

ႈI can't decide myself, it's up to him. I need to wait while he will come back to me. 
I wish I want to answer all your questions with exact answers. But with this situation how can I answer all your questions in detail. I think, you can understand and give me good ideas. You can check this link below I gave you. My husband working in there. If possible, I want to go there and ask to him about us face to face. But... 

NASA - Camp Kennedy Space Center and Space Camp

Thanks alot and same to you.


----------

